
Ask HN: If You Could Make Anything, What Would You Make? - sumitsrivastava
I&#x27;m directing this one at the hackers and makers.<p>Others are welcome too.
======
FrozenVoid
> anything

Perpetual motion machine to provide infinite electricity. Perhaps it could use
some loophole to harvest background energy or tap into another dimension where
energy is abudant. Effects: With infinite electricity machines, fossil fuels
and distribution system become obsolete, all technological processes are now
thousands of times cheaper and tranportation becomes free. All
products/foods/tools now can be autonomously created(think space colonies),
limited only by raw resources. Agriculture is replaced by decentralized
vertical farms and robots. Factories switch to automated production, fueled by
free electricity. Robots can run forever, all device will have permanent
electricity supply. All problems with pollution/warming/etc start to disappear
as energy usage switched to free electricity.

~~~
ChrisGranger
I fear that your perpetual motion machine would be promptly weaponized. I'm
not sure what that would look like, but this seems to be human nature...

------
argimenes
I would invent a time machine and go back to the night of 31 March 1837 in the
home of Countess Cristina Belgiojoso to hear the two greatest pianists in
history - Franz Liszt and Sigismond Thalberg - duel each other in concert.

~~~
sumitsrivastava
Not a bad idea.

------
Ultramanoid
Transporter, as in the Star Trek series. We're talking of particles these
days, but let's get it done for people and objects.

Imagine the changes to society... Instantly visiting someone on the other side
of the planet, or for that matter, shipping anything to and from a colony in
another planet.

------
sadris
An artificial womb. Would save a lot of stress for a lot of people.

------
milsorgen
An accurate history book.

